# Who is in there? TRIPLETS, that's who!



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm waiting patiently for my very wide girl to deliver. She hasn't dropped a LOT, she still looks wide from the back. I can still feel the right ligament, and there's no discharge. But, her legs are starting to look "posty". Check out yesterday's udder. Please excuse the very poor shave. I haven't asked to to get on the milk stand due to her wide load. I was able to shave a bit with a battery powered touch up shaver I use for the dogs.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Who is in there?*

Do you have a due date?

To me, her udder needs to fill in more, so she could be a few days.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is in there?*

Thanks Liz!

I don't really feel I have a due date. The lady I bought two bred does from had a lot going on at the time, and I've had a lot of conflicting answers but no bred dates! Next year, I will keep accurate records. First I was told that May 4th was "5 months", but then April 7th could be also. I think May 4 is probably not right given her size and development.

It's really confusing to a newbie, as her left ligament has been invisible for about 3 days. The one on the right is softer every day. It seems that is the biggest indicator?

If she has multiples, will she still get sunken hips? Today her left bump is larger than the right, and that's a first!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Who is in there?*

Nice looking goatie... at least from that angle... She looks alot like one of mine. Nice udder.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Who is in there?*

I had three girls that had trips this year. One dropped VERY low and was so sunken in I could almost touch my hands together under her spine. Yikes! The second dropped to where she looked more hollow the night before she kidded, and the third never did. How's that for clear as mud?  Their udders were also the same way. The first doe had a massive udder almost dragging the ground, number 2 had her udder fill the night before kidding, and number 3...well, I'm still waiting for her to get a strutted udder and her kids are now a month old. :shrug: My sunken in, huge bag girl is the oldest so maybe age plays a role in some of that. Oh yeah, and the first one also never had ligs! They came and went, came and went. Drove me nuts. Welcome to the insane waiting game!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Who is in there?*

The bump you see on the left would be her rumen, it will appear bigger the more she eats, and the more room the kids take up inside sorta pushes everything out of their way.
Has she kidded before? Her udder as it looks now, has a size and fill like that of my doe who had her 5th set of kids over a month ago...my doe had a "full" udder for 2-3 days before she delivered, the day she had her kids, it literally tripled in size and was tight, it looks as though your girl definately has room to fill, I don't think she'll be waiting til May to deliver, especially with her udder the size it is now.
My nigies don't tend to get the sunken hip look before they deliver...it's usually 3-4 days after they kid, so I can't say if mine are just well padded or what.
Checking ligs on mine just makes the wait that much more frustrating, I go by udder growth, size and how it feels, the bigger the udder the sooner you notice the posty leg look, I check ligs when the udder fills, only once their tail area is mush that I know I'll see kids within a few hours.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is in there?*

Thank you all!

This will be DH and my first kidding, but not hers (it's her 3rd, triplets as a ff; a wide load with a normal sized single doeling last year, and this!) I think she'll have at least two, I've felt too many legs for it to be one, but we'll see!

The humans in the family are trying to see how things change, so we'll be ready next year without spending a month wondering if we should be checking every few hours at night, too!

This is what she looks like shaved (ad not really WIDE)...


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Who is in there?*



liz said:


> The bump you see on the left would be her rumen, it will appear bigger the more she eats, and the more room the kids take up inside sorta pushes everything out of their way.
> Has she kidded before? Her udder as it looks now, has a size and fill like that of my doe who had her 5th set of kids over a month ago...my doe had a "full" udder for 2-3 days before she delivered, the day she had her kids, it literally tripled in size and was tight, it looks as though your girl definately has room to fill, I don't think she'll be waiting til May to deliver, especially with her udder the size it is now.
> My nigies don't tend to get the sunken hip look before they deliver...it's usually 3-4 days after they kid, so I can't say if mine are just well padded or what.
> Checking ligs on mine just makes the wait that much more frustrating, I go by udder growth, size and how it feels, the bigger the udder the sooner you notice the posty leg look, I check ligs when the udder fills, only once their tail area is mush that I know I'll see kids within a few hours.


I've seen people use the term posty legs mean? Do you have a picture?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Who is in there?*

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=3422

This topic has good pics of "posty" does.

Oakmarsh...she is a beautiful girl! I love her length!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is in there?*

Thanks Liz!

I'm SO hoping for some doelings out of her to show! She's been a pill, but has done well despite sitting in the ring a lot. Her sire is a MCH, her dame a past AGS Natl doe, and she's bred to a MCH. I'd love to get some colored girls to show, that I may start at a young age not to sit in the ring? :wink: The colored part is my really wishful thinking! Both does I currently own are gold/white. I'm sure we'll be tickled with whoever is in there, and hope they are healthy.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is in there?*

Thanks! I think today just might be Kid Day! Her udder is shiny, she appears to be having mild contractions, and the biggie for her....drumroll please...she didn't growl at the other doe over grain, she left some!

Think :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Who is in there? Day 145-new photos*

We are now at Day 145, again... Someone pinch me if I ever agree to pen breeding again! :sigh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Who is in there? Day 145-new photos*

Oooooh, that udder looks tight. Should be really soon. Nice looking doe.


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

Everyone is great, Accuracy is a wonderful Mom. We got :kidred: :kidblue: :kidred: 

Photos to come!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! And 2 girls with a boy!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the kids!


----------



## Oakmarsh Nigerians (Mar 12, 2011)

First photo: The mostly gold closest to the camera is the buckling, since my favorite color is chamoisee, I got lucky with the last doeling!

















Goatie sisters!

It was fortunately SO easy on me for a first time, particularly since I was alone. No screaming like in the videos, Accuracy started the Momma talk, and a few minutes later started pushing. #1 was followed quickly by #2, we had time to get those two cleaned a bit and it was time for #3. All I had to do was uncross her legs. All was done (including the afterbirth) within 2 hours. Everyone was up quickly and taking turns nursing. Momma is making sure they tow the line with turns. She enjoyed her alfalfa, molasses water and has been able to snatch a few bites of grain in between getting the troops in order. Naptime now...

We're in love!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are wonderfully cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Kimmerz Cali Kidz (Apr 30, 2011)

perfect angels!!! BABIES ARE SOOOO CUTE!


----------

